

Intercepted WhatsApp messages led to Belgian terror arrests - nimbs
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/intercepted-whatsapp-messages-led-to-belgian-terror-arrests/

======
AdmiralAsshat
I convinced my girlfriend over the weekend to use Signal/TextSecure instead of
WhatsApp over concerns like this. From reading the article, it sounded like it
COULD have been a failure to implement the TextSecure spec properly, but the
article was not conclusive. I would be very curious if someone made that
determination if it was a weakness in the spec or a failed implementation.

